# Ronaldo-Manchester, aria di divorzio. E Rangnick...



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2022)

Come riporta Repubblica, nonostante le dichiarazioni di facciata da parte di Cristiano Ronaldo e del Manchester United, i Red Devis sono intenzionati a non ripartire da CR7 per la prossima stagione.
C'è aria di divorzio. Ingaggio troppo pesante, il Manchester vuole puntare su Darwin Nunez del Benfica. L'uruguaiano ha già dato la sua disponibilità, ma non per fare la riserva a Ronaldo.

Nel frattempo, ufficializzato l'addio definitivo di Rangnick. Non resterà nemmeno come consulente, così come era nei piani.


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, nonostante le dichiarazioni di facciata da parte di Cristiano Ronaldo e del Manchester United, i Red Devis sono intenzionati a non ripartire da CR7 per la prossima stagione.
> C'è aria di divorzio. Ingaggio troppo pesante, il Manchester vuole puntare su Darwin Nunez del Benfica. L'uruguaiano ha già dato la sua disponibilità, ma non per fare la riserva a Ronaldo.


Nunez.....beati loro.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, nonostante le dichiarazioni di facciata da parte di Cristiano Ronaldo e del Manchester United, i Red Devis sono intenzionati a non ripartire da CR7 per la prossima stagione.
> C'è aria di divorzio. Ingaggio troppo pesante, il Manchester vuole puntare su Darwin Nunez del Benfica. L'uruguaiano ha già dato la sua disponibilità, ma non per fare la riserva a Ronaldo.
> 
> Nel frattempo, ufficializzato l'addio definitivo di Rangnick. Non resterà nemmeno come consulente, così come era nei piani.


E chi lo piglia? 
Comunque fa una brutta figura ad andarsene, mamma mia


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Nunez.....beati loro.


come rovinarsi la carriera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, nonostante le dichiarazioni di facciata da parte di Cristiano Ronaldo e del Manchester United, i Red Devis sono intenzionati a non ripartire da CR7 per la prossima stagione.
> C'è aria di divorzio. Ingaggio troppo pesante, il Manchester vuole puntare su Darwin Nunez del Benfica. L'uruguaiano ha già dato la sua disponibilità, ma non per fare la riserva a Ronaldo.
> 
> Nel frattempo, ufficializzato l'addio definitivo di Rangnick. Non resterà nemmeno come consulente, così come era nei piani.


Dai Mbappè portalo al PSG!!


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> E chi lo piglia?
> Comunque fa una brutta figura ad andarsene, mamma mia


Lo so ma lui è un mio pupillo, vabbè non scopro l'acqua calda.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (29 Maggio 2022)

Ce lo ritroviamo al Milan quest'anno.Sicuro nel pantano Mendez......


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come rovinarsi la carriera.



Dono svariati anni anche lo United inizierà la prossima stagione con un vero allenatore.
E se anche la primadonna di Ronalda dovesse far le valige...


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, nonostante le dichiarazioni di facciata da parte di Cristiano Ronaldo e del Manchester United, i Red Devis sono intenzionati a non ripartire da CR7 per la prossima stagione.
> C'è aria di divorzio. Ingaggio troppo pesante, il Manchester vuole puntare su Darwin Nunez del Benfica. L'uruguaiano ha già dato la sua disponibilità, ma non per fare la riserva a Ronaldo.
> 
> Nel frattempo, ufficializzato l'addio definitivo di Rangnick. Non resterà nemmeno come consulente, così come era nei piani.




Sto Rangnick l'avevamo inquadrato perfettamente. Un finto guru pieno di nulla, tutto chiacchiere e distintivo.

Rabbrividisco nel pensare quanti danni avrebbe combinato, son sicuro che ci avrebbe fatto rimpiangere pure Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2022)

Io da fine aprile vi dico che sarà rossonero


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2022)

Io con la situazione di Paolo non sono tranquillo.
Non solo perché non vorrei perdere il capitano la anche e perché rischiamo pure di andare a prendere Rangnick


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io da fine aprile vi dico che sarà rossonero


Ti riferisci a Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Maggio 2022)

Sto qua pensava di essere Dio, alla fine il Real ha vinto l'ennisima champion senza di lui. Tra l'altro questa champion per avversari incontrati vale più di altre, non c'è stata una sola partita con una squadra abbordabile dagli ottavi in poi. Cosa difficile da vedere, di solito almeno una squadra del menga la si incontra sempre. Sai come gli si sta spoppolando il fegato a questo? Ormai è totalmente eclissato e dimenticato


----------



## Stylox10 (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io da fine aprile vi dico che sarà rossonero


Spero davvero non sia così…


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci a Cristiano Ronaldo?


yes


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> yes


Colpo di mera immagine, per quanto in Italia i suoi 15/20 gol potrebbe ancora farli.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> yes


È la volta buona che finisco di tifare Milan.


----------



## Milo (29 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> yes



significherebbe ciao Leao…


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2022)

Magari va da Mourinho...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Ora lo prende il Monza


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sto Rangnick l'avevamo inquadrato perfettamente. Un finto guru pieno di nulla, tutto chiacchiere e distintivo.
> 
> Rabbrividisco nel pensare quanti danni avrebbe combinato, son sicuro che ci avrebbe fatto rimpiangere pure Fassone e Mirabelli.


Ancora c'era chi lo difendeva assicurando che comunque sarebbe rimasto come dirigente... e invece eccoci qua


----------



## King of the North (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io da fine aprile vi dico che sarà rossonero


Per me va alla Roma


----------



## folletto (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io da fine aprile vi dico che sarà rossonero


E chi glieli da i suoi 30 netti? Dovunque andrà dovrà abbassare le pretese. 
Comunque sia al Milan non lo voglio


----------



## Solo (30 Maggio 2022)

Io dico che va a svernare fuori dall'Europa.


----------

